# Looking for someone to split a charter



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello everyone. I recently moved to TX and am looking to catch some redfish. I have chartered Steve Hoyland on Sept 3 for a full day and Jeremy Chavez on Oct 1 (both are Saturdays). Hoyland leaves from Topwater Grill in San Leon and Chavez leaves from different places depending on the fishing. If anyone is interested in potentially splitting one of those charters with me, please let me know. I plan on targeting the largest redfish possible; not really looking to target keeper-sized fish to eat. If that sounds like fun to you and you want to share a charter, please drop me a line.

-Dan


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

im still interested............


----------



## Hybrid14 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey, my name is Steve, I'm interested in the Oct. 1 trip. Send me the details please, and I'll get back to you.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------

